# A problem? hobby 690 ducato towing - can anyone help?



## tiga85 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hobby plated total GVW (mas) 4000 kg (uprated alco chassis) Total train weight 5500 kg. (mass in ready for road spec 3263kg.)
So, a lightly laden Hobby SHOULD be able to tow 2000kg when only lightly loaded, (say motorhome 3500kg + trailer 2000kg = 5500kg) if we use the usual presumption of motorhome plus trailer equals gross train weight. But Hobby only give 1000kg for a braked trailer.
Has anyone towed with this unit and if so what is the max trailer weight that has been towed?
Wish to purchase one and tow race car on trailer,which with all equipment weighs 1800kg.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would say that you have answered your own question. Hobby reccomend only 1000kg.you might get away with say 1200. but that would be max with safety.take it up the weigh bridge with the load you would carry and see what it tells you.
matter of interest what size engine has it got.
cabby


----------



## tiga85 (Aug 21, 2008)

*hobby towing*

fiat 2.8 fwd 
this also may be the wrong end to drive from !

problem is I am downsizeing from an american, and still require a vehicle that will have a good towing capacity.
any suggestions?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My only suggestion would be that you consider an american C class.this has the large engine-plus a gas conversion if you are lucky-and maybe a higher towing limit.good hunting.

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Have you had a look at Rimor, which is a popular make around the paddocks?

I've just been over to their website, but can't find any info on payloads and suchlike in their specifications. You might want to email / ring them.

http://www.rimordirect.co.uk/

Gerald


----------



## tiga85 (Aug 21, 2008)

*towing weights*

Thanks for that, what I have found is that the manufactures towing weights are far from what the dealers are telling us. 
The normally accepted weight is as stated before, the gross train weight less the motorhome weight.
The new low emissions engines are seemingly making the manufactures lower their stated towing weights. Hobby give 1000kg for their latest 3.0.ltr BUT 1600kg for the same chassis weight 2.8 engine(previous) model.
I believe many others are also downgrading their weights in a similar way.


----------

